# [By Demand] September 2008 DVD+CD



## Raaabo (Jul 9, 2008)

September CD/DVD is now open for demands...


----------



## skippednote (Jul 9, 2008)

I want Vista ultimtae x64
LOL....................

Kaspersky 2009
adobe photoshop elements


----------



## layzee (Jul 9, 2008)

Lets see... I feel these need to be included in the Digit DVDs and CDs.


1. Autodesk AutoCAD (Of course a trial version would do)
2. Virtual DJ
3. Adobe Premiere Pro
4. Adobe Fireworks CS3
5. Adobe Acrobat 9 Professional
6. Microsoft Visual J#
7. Some good E-books for Industry-Level Java
8. Adobe Lightroom
9. An Emulator that can run XBox 360 games on a Windows platform.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Jul 10, 2008)

Can u PLEEEEEEEEEEEEASE include a demo of sega's smash hit Virtua Tennis 3


----------



## roshan1236a (Jul 10, 2008)

Open Solaris pls how many time's i have to ask pls pls pls..


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 10, 2008)

^^+1, ya v need Open Solaris at least this time......


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 10, 2008)

OpenSuse 11, OpenSolaris


----------



## vamsi360 (Jul 10, 2008)

Open Suse 11.........must 
Open Solaris
Kubuntu is a must.You have not given kubuntu atleast once
Xubuntu also.
Slackware also.
Do you remember last yeazr when you have given 5 linux distros.Repeat the same this August also with above distros.

best freee security software available for vista please


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 10, 2008)

^^If they give five distros, no space would be left for other stuff. But still it would be welcome.


----------



## vamsi360 (Jul 10, 2008)

plz linux distros are always welcomed


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 10, 2008)

Need new Movie and Game trailers plz, as Digit used to giv at old times........its a gr8 help in knowing up coming games and movies


----------



## drsubhadip (Jul 11, 2008)

i think u will give open suse 11 in the august issue. please give it in iso format of dvd..

i want in september issue ..sabyan linux..please..

one thing more..
 i think dear raboo u r done with the dvd content of ur august issue..
so can u please give us the preview of that ..
thanks


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 11, 2008)

^^ But magazine content is still left I think so thats the reason they publish it on 1st or 2nd of the month!

I would like to have:
1.OpenSuSE 11
2.Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 30dayTRIAL


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 11, 2008)

I havent seen digit mag from last month . . Didnt get last mag and this month also . . So its chip mag that i get . .


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 11, 2008)

phuchungbhutia said:


> I havent seen digit mag from last month . . Didnt get last mag and this month also . . So its chip mag that i get . .


Digit August magazine was excellent


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 12, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Digit August magazine was excellent



This is july.August is future.So u shud say "I just wish atleast Digit August issue is worth reading"


----------



## utsav (Jul 12, 2008)

vamsi360 said:


> Open Suse 11.........must
> Open Solaris
> Kubuntu is a must.You have not given kubuntu atleast once
> Xubuntu also.
> ...



good joke u want 5 linux distros but software for vista  better stick to any 1 os


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 13, 2008)

Adobe PS 8
Updates for all the AV's in a separate CD. (I know quite too much)
Unlocker
Relo
Install creators (not the one i specified)
some really strategic games.


----------



## Subeejit (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi..
Was just wondering how come none has focused on the attrocities the OEMs (Big Names) do to the common mass. We pay for bundled software but still have to be at their whims. Can some light be thrown on how to extract the "OS only" in a bootable form(Extracting Sys Drivers is not a new thing I believe) from the recovery media so that one can make as many partitions of the HDD (Not considering the multi booting feature-as it may be against vendor's policy) but just multiple partitions so that if the OS gets corrupted or needs reinstallation one need not backup the entire HDD at the cost of precious time and efforts.

If not extracting anything out of the recovery media, at least pls educate on how to edit the recovery media to customise so that instead of reformatting the entire HDD it should recognise/ create partitions just like the Retail Versions.

I think "WAIK" is a tool for such purpose, but just want to know the "How-to"..if some one can explain pls...Also I believe WAIK is a free download from MS site but the volume being about 900 MB (or so), which is a month's download limit for people like me, it would be very nice if the same can be included in the comming issue of Digit DVD...

Sorry for being so elaborate....this being my first ever post on this forum, should be excused..
LoL


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Jul 14, 2008)

*MOVIE TRALIERS ! [ENGLISH]
*


----------



## vamsi360 (Jul 14, 2008)

utsav said:


> good joke u want 5 linux distros but software for vista  better stick to any 1 os



I use both linux and vista dude


----------



## roshan1236a (Jul 15, 2008)

See there are lots of Solaris fans so pls pls this time raaabo add Solaris into ur DVd list this time pls.


----------



## sganesh (Jul 16, 2008)

Open suse 11 should be given in August issue,
Sabayon Linux can be included in September


----------



## Neil19 (Jul 17, 2008)

I want Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0, 7.0 & nod32 updates please........


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 17, 2008)

E3 2008 Videos
OpenSUSE 11


----------



## ILR (Jul 18, 2008)

I am a new member. Since I've never posted to a forum, I'm very excited. 

Now, to the point...

I like to play all sorts of games but the most strategic games are the text interactive fiction games. I think all of you know about interactive fiction games. For those who don't know, here it goes.

*Interacive fictional games* are text interprated games which hardly use any illustrations. They are very difficult to play but at the same time they are very fun to play because their can be many options to explore the virtual text world or interact with other objects. These games in older ages were made for dos but now-a-days special softwares are available to play these games which use multimedia files as illustrations as well. 

For digit CD, I want a few such softwares and some games:
1. Adrift Generator(to create and play these games):This software is my personal favourite. If you see it you will come to know why.
2. HTML TADS Player's kit(for playing these games) or HTML TADS Author's kit(for creating these games).
3. Winfrotz

Since the games are very small in size, hundreds of them can fit easily in digit CD. They can be downloaded from: *www.ifarchive.com 

**Also if possible, please include *Track Mania United Forever*. A demo version will do.
**Please include some massive sized portable games and tools from *www.portablefreeware.com/

Kindly Think over my suggestion.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Jul 19, 2008)

How about:-

1. Flight Gear(NOT the Live CD).
2. Little Fighter 2 v 2.5 (can be downloaded >*here*<).
3. America's Army v2.8.3 to v2.8.3.1 upgrade

Please include the second one at least! It's only 23 MB(still too much for dialup). Please!!


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 19, 2008)

open SUSE open SUSe  People getting mad  Please ship Sabayon 3.5 .. "D It comes with 5 games like Quake, Nexuiz,Second Life and blah blah k games  Also do review the OS>. Only providing OS won't help Open Source..and you know how ignorant Indian newbies are they won't even bother about Sabayon or other  So a review or 2 wiill help them understand the OS


----------



## drsubhadip (Jul 19, 2008)

give us Knoppix linux...
it will be better..

good talking Dark Star
 i m impressed with ur view..
i think the indian computer mags can be better responsible for their work..
they can go for the FOSS.
it ll be better for our countries to eliminate the piracy also..
and our poor country will save money which r going to usa in that regard..
as every body knows that in our country the piracy is so high..
every alternate computer in our poor country is using the pirated version of win xp , or vista, or office 2007..
so to stop the piracy go for FOSS..
go for distribution of open softwares like the greats ..open office,firefox, linux different distros which r going to replace the propritory software eventually..
i m not saying those propritory softwares r bad..but they r really costly for our economic system..
so the resposibility also goes to DIGIT  also..
although they r supporting it..
but a little bit more ,a more description of linux,openoffice will be help to those unholy souls who does know any os other than xp and win office,,
but they know the firefox ..THE REVOLUTION..
ok..
thanks  DIGIT  for ur great mag..
keep it up..
make us informed in every aspect of the OPEN AND FREE WORLD.


----------



## roshan1236a (Jul 21, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> How about:-
> 
> 1. Flight Gear(NOT the Live CD).
> 2. Little Fighter 2 v 2.5 (can be downloaded >*here*<).
> ...



^^ +1


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 21, 2008)

Here is my list..,

1. Any free high def movie or clips.. 
2.PS3 firmware 2.41
3.sorry but is it possible to include vista sp1?
4.azureus latest version
5.any multiplatform messenger...
6.adobe photoshop trial version
7.any nice html editor...if possible dreamweaver... 
8.dreamscene video's
9.wallpapers ...lots of them..,


Will post rest...later..


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2008)

......................... My Wish List For Sept 2008 Issue .........................

*Vorteile einer gekauften DVD* *- A great Open Source DVD Which contains huge numbers
of Open Source Softwares, Tutorials & many more. Please include this. It could be your best addition.*
*www.opensource-dvd.de/isodownload.htm

*Vmware Workstation for Windows
VMware Workstation for Linux*

Adobe Reader Lite 9.0 Revised

*Construct 0.96.2 - Free open-source DirectX game creator
CursorFX 2.01 - Use and create incredibly cool looking Windows mouse cursors

TVersity 1.0.0.2 RC1
Stream music, pictures and video to almost any device that connects to your home network*

Nero 8 Ultra Edition 8.3.6.0
*Spybot Search and Destroy 1.6.0.30*
ClamAV 0.93.3-1a
Wine 1.1.1
*Wireshark for Windows 1.0.2*
Opera for Windows 9.52 Build 10089 Beta
Psi for Windows 0.12 RC4 - Cross-platform Jabber client designed for the Jabber power user
iTunes for Windows 7.7
K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 4.0.0
MAME 0.126
DVD Flick 1.3.0.0 Beta Build 616
DAEMON Tools 4.12.4
Apache HTTP Server for Windows 2.2.9
MediaPortal 1.0.0.0 RC2
IrfanView 4.20
Mozilla Firefox for Windows (v3) 3.0.1


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 21, 2008)

+1 for the above list...plus also mine...


----------



## Samir (Jul 21, 2008)

Please include Nuance Dragon NaturallySpeaking Standard 9


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> +1 for the above list...plus also mine...



Thanks bro.

BTW, Why are you including that vista ultimate key


----------



## Akshat hi-tech (Jul 22, 2008)

microsoft web expresssion 2


----------



## sidsmitha (Jul 22, 2008)

AUTOPATCHER WinXP June 2008


----------



## dineshc (Jul 22, 2008)

Include more Linux Apps.
Promote more Open/Freeware Softwares
Introduce Newer/Highly Performable Open Souce Alternatives in leu Proprietary demos


----------



## drsubhadip (Jul 23, 2008)

why do not u guys give a single layer dvd along with a dual layer dvd ...
u r giving us a cd ..
give us a dvd single layer with dual layerdvd ,it ll increase content and the price of the cd and single layer dvd is almost same ..
so u can afford ..


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 23, 2008)

Please include Urban Terror 4.1 and full counter-strike-condition zero series with patches


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 24, 2008)

Bro thats isnt a original key... See it carefully


----------



## sivakeshava (Jul 25, 2008)

Y don't you people use bsnl dataoone and stop asking for small softs or games..!
Y not include a demo (if there) of oblivion or crysis?
Must .... vista sp1
tools really like mouse gesture tools etc which come in handy and hard to find on net!!!
Mandriva Spring 2008!! must and should... and ISO and not a bootable duallayer!

Let there be any soft given as trail on dvd and people demand cuz then can just download  a keygen crack patch or loader in just at most 1MB and enjoy the full version..>!   Gr8 illusion goinon


----------



## Deleted member 50726 (Jul 25, 2008)

*pro Evolution Soccer 2008 Demo (please Please!!!!!!)*
*adobe Photoshop Cs3*
*adobe Flash Cs3*


----------



## narangz (Jul 26, 2008)

*Adobe Creative Suite 3.3*

Puhleezzz! If you haven't included it in August issue.


----------



## socrates (Jul 27, 2008)

Would like to get the latest stable version of
1)   'Zimbra email client' &
2)   'Open office'


----------



## roshan1236a (Jul 28, 2008)

Nero 8 Ultra Edition 8.3.6.0


----------



## k6153r (Jul 28, 2008)

xubuntu


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2008)

drsubhadip said:


> why do not u guys give a single layer dvd along with a dual layer dvd ...
> u r giving us a cd ..
> give us a dvd single layer with dual layerdvd ,it ll increase content and the price of the cd and single layer dvd is almost same ..
> so u can afford ..



Good suggestion.+1 for that.


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jul 28, 2008)

@drsubhadip bcoz not everyone has dvd player 

@RABOO can I knw if the users can submit their own products for CD???


----------



## drsubhadip (Jul 29, 2008)

ok...
but my friend if every body does not have dvd player then how can they enjoying the dual layer dvd ...
so can any body arrange a poll for that who want a single layer dvd instead of the cd..
then every thing will be clear na..
and every other magazine except Linux  FOR U  r giving the dvd format..
so from the number one magazine of our country we can expect a little more extra in the form of a dual layer dvd along with a single layer dvd ..


----------



## malapolu (Jul 29, 2008)

that is very clear.


----------



## skippednote (Jul 29, 2008)

Vista Dreamscene


----------



## Arish (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi this is Arish. I want to sell the past issues of Digit(7),Chip(14),PC world(4),Electronics for you(6).Anyone interested in buying these past issues please contact me. mobile:9881107986. People from pune are mostly preferred.

I would like digit to include most FPS demo games in the next issue.


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jul 29, 2008)

drsubhadip said:


> ok...
> but my friend if every body does not have dvd player then how can they enjoying the dual layer dvd ...
> so can any body arrange a poll for that who want a single layer dvd instead of the cd..
> then every thing will be clear na..
> ...



they cant really enjoy those DVDs 
they have to be happy with the CDs 

anywayz wht abt my question regarding submissions for cd and dvds ??


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 30, 2008)

This is the third time i am placing this demand
aptoncd package iso with all the library files  . . And other deb packages  . . 
ngage for nseries 
fast track on 3d or image softwares like blender , maya , gimp , photoshop etc


----------



## trjana49 (Jul 30, 2008)

Raaabo said:


> September CD/DVD is now open for demands...



1. RADAR-Homoeopathy Software
2. Bandwidth Gauge
3. Redhat Linux-Enterprise Edition


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Jul 31, 2008)

Adobe Creative Suite 3.3.
Please!


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 2, 2008)

Sabayon 3.5, Elephants Dream Movie  Please include ED Movie I want it


----------



## sganesh (Aug 3, 2008)

ya,Pl try to include Sabayon 3.5 Linux and some linux softwares..


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 3, 2008)

+1 For Sabayon Linux.
Also Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 trial version (if not provided in earlier discs)


----------



## Rahim (Aug 3, 2008)

^KIS 9 is included in August issue


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 4, 2008)

^ okay hadnt got the issue so didnt knew...
How about some cool video tutorials on a programming language ? (C/C++,HTML,PHP??)


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 4, 2008)

thanks digit for this august issue.....
great come back of ur self...
i love digit..
it comes first in kolkata...
no other mag came here...
also i ll see to wait for more in the next issue..

ya it is released in kolkata..
a very great come back by digit with a great mag this time..
also it is the first to come in kolkata...
great come back by digit ..

with all new mobile review like n 95 ,htc,lg viewty,samsung etc.....
tecnology behind olympics,
think green,
google health.
ip telephony,
and many thing more..
a great review of cell phone and MFD s

also bootable SUSE 11 LINUX
kaspersky internet security 2009

this issue is the best of recent times with 136 pages and a fast track of colourful way with the keyboard short cuts of our computer...

thanks digit for this august 2008 issue..


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 5, 2008)

^^hmm shouldnt you post this in august feedback thread?


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 5, 2008)

where is the thread for august 08


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Aug 6, 2008)

> Vista Dreamscene



+1 with you Bassam, and please include the list of mine too


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 7, 2008)

World of Padman for win and lin
Urban Terror for win and lin
Open Arena for win and lin
Tremulous for win and lin


----------



## sridharsharad (Aug 7, 2008)

Please give your readers a good old blockbuster game like diablo 2 or hitman, the blockbuster movie that you were going to give in the july 2008 anniversary edition and softwares which increase the perfomance of the computer.


----------



## GauravCJ (Aug 7, 2008)

How about a small article on the process, taxes, duties and hassles on importing PCs/PC Components/Electronics from the US or other countries? Shouldn't take up more than 1 page, will it? I think it will help a lot of people who are curious to get those ubercool parts from abroad at cheap prices.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 8, 2008)

Please please please include some freeware games, I have a slow connection otherwise I would have downloadedit myself.
Plzplzplzplzplz

1. Savage
2. Cube 2
3. Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
4. Prism: Guard Shield

These games can be found in-

www.download-free-games.com


plz plz include at least one or two of them please.....


----------



## roshan1236a (Aug 8, 2008)

Solaris


----------



## snehit (Aug 9, 2008)

*After reading November 2007 issue's "Take a Crack"*

I really got tempted to make XP Live CD. I have downloaded other files but yet I cant find the source to download BartPE Plugins. After get tired of long search finaaly I requested here to provide those plugins.

In the article there is one link that is not work anymore : 

www.bootcd.us/BartPE_Plugins_Complete.php

... I cant download anything from this link. So, please provide me that complete set of plugins. I will be really thankful who provide me those plugins or give other source.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

Urban Terror
some sensible GAME demos and not free games  (i dnt say that stop free games)
Saboyan Linux
Open-Source Software pack (i mean loads of open source s/ware)


----------



## skippednote (Aug 10, 2008)

Some full version fps but single player


----------

